# the exo vid is here!!



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

http://home.cogeco.ca/~geryi/keem2.wmv

there it is! im excited to show everyone

thank you winkyee!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nice video, that was a cool little frenzy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great video


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Awesome frenzy SPECIAL THANKS TO WINKYEE!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how do you know there are 16? i can never count mine









Have you ever tried feeding them a neon tetra? thats awesome, also whole mussel is fun.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Feeding them a pinky is fun also!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

woah! exodons are pretty crazy... can you feed these guys live food? if so, do they rip em apart ?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang it now i am going to have to get some exos


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet vid


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

ive tried feeding many things, it seems u gotta feed em the right stuff to get the cool reactions

ive tried worms and they swarmed it but then it breaks up and its jus 2 exos on each end tryin really hard but doing absolutely nothing to the worm
also ive tried a tiny bit of catfish, they swarmed it but didnt do much to id, thier jaws are very weak

im feeding frozen bloodworms and freeze dried tubifex worms, they frenzy on both and dont have a prob eating it

i also put in a goldfish jus to test, they raped the sh*t outta it, they descaled it really fast but didnt kill it

i have doubts with the pinky till they are bigger kuz they are weak lil guys

i only think there is 16, thats wut pedro said i bought 14 and he told me he put a couple more jus incase (by the way thank you pedro at aquascapeonline.com) ive tried counting i always get between 14-16

wow long post, thanks for all the compliments, jus wait till the tank is fully planted and finished its gonna look nice and have crazy lil fish


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

fast little buggers aren't they


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, they are insane, music makes me think of SNL!


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Great exos good vid


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

video is no longer hosted by winkyee due to politics

ill try to get an impartial host and have it back on


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KeemCambell said:


> video is no longer hosted by winkyee due to politics
> 
> ill try to get an impartial host and have it back on
> [snapback]816471[/snapback]​


What are you guys both running for Mayor?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hurry and get it back up!!!


----------

